# "Ritratto di patata". La foto venduta a 1 milione di euro.



## admin (22 Gennaio 2016)

Incredibile vendita nel mondo dell'arte e della fotografia. Il celebre Kevin Abosch, fotografo famoso negli ambienti di Hollywood, ha venduto una sua foto "Ritratto di patata" per 1 milioni di euro. La foto è stata acquistata da un collezionista d'arte.

Eccola


----------



## admin (22 Gennaio 2016)

Qui siamo alla follia.


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Gennaio 2016)

Che vergogna...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Gennaio 2016)

beh, si sa che la patata tira... anche sul prezzo


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile vendita nel mondo dell'arte e della fotografia. Il celebre Kevin Abosch, fotografo famoso negli ambienti di Hollywood, ha venduto una sua foto "Ritratto di patata" per 1 milioni di euro. La foto è stata acquistata da un collezionista d'arte.
> 
> Eccola



Quando leggo ste notizie spero sempre che il mondo occidentale vada in malora e ci tocchi tutti tornare a zappare la terra..così poi vediamo se si buttano i soldi addosso alla gente in questo modo..
Ma poi dico, una foto..replicabile infinite volte con una semplice stampante...ci vuole coraggio davvero...
Poi se pure questa è arte....


----------



## mr.wolf (22 Gennaio 2016)

Piero Manzoni ha inscatolato delle feci e ha creato un'opera d'arte, sono troppo ignorante per capirne l'importanza


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Gennaio 2016)

Ha scelto il tipo di patata sbagliato per fare soldi.


----------



## Kaw (22 Gennaio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ha scelto il tipo di patata sbagliato per fare soldi.


Giuro che quando ho letto il titolo ho pensato ad una foto erotica


----------



## DannySa (22 Gennaio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> Piero Manzoni ha inscatolato delle feci e ha creato un'opera d'arte, sono troppo ignorante per capirne l'importanza



Tuttora esposte in alcuni musei e addirittura comprate.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Gennaio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> Piero Manzoni ha inscatolato delle feci e ha creato un'opera d'arte, sono troppo ignorante per capirne l'importanza



che poi in realtà non lo fece


----------



## Mou (22 Gennaio 2016)

Ognuno spende i propri soldi come gli pare.


----------

